# Bay city waterfowl festival



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

When is it?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

Saturday 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## flintfisher44 (Jun 19, 2009)

Looking at the flyer now. the times are Sat 10-6, sun 9-4.
here is a link for those interested:

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10369_46675_57974-272763--,00.html


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Uh oh
I got roped into going to pennsylvania thurs threw Monday. I need stuff from decoy rigs. Darn it anyhow. 

Have fun guys!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Next year, plan it on being the first weekend in Aug.

Have a safe trip!


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Mike ill be there I can grab what u need


----------



## GKCalls.com (Aug 2, 2012)

Make sure to stop by the Hunters Waterfowl booth, They will have a full line of Michigan Made - Gk World Championship Calls!

Stop by and say hello!



www.gkcalls.com

www.hunterswaterfowl.com/


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

GKCalls.com said:


> Make sure to stop by the Hunters Waterfowl booth, They will have a full line of Michigan Made - Gk World Championship Calls!
> 
> Stop by and say hello!
> 
> ...


And then slide next door and talk with us Shiawassee Flats folks, and we'll give you an update on all the work we've been doing to improve the hunting for everyone.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

I just sent you a PM...you may wanna call Bay City State Park asap to confirm your booth reservation


----------



## lssu-laker (Feb 24, 2009)

Well, if you all are making rounds......stop by and see us too!!!

http://www.billsaunderscalls.com/pages/calls.asp

We will have a nice line up of Saunders calls.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

lssu-laker said:


> Well, if you all are making rounds......stop by and see us too!!!
> 
> http://www.billsaunderscalls.com/pages/calls.asp
> 
> We will have a nice line up of Saunders calls.


You going to have any wood traffic there? If so ill be picking another one up.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ThumbDweller (Aug 2, 2007)

Hey Jeff,

What time is the kids calling clinic/demo/ noise show we all put money toward?


----------



## lssu-laker (Feb 24, 2009)

Jeff,

I am planning on having some wood Traffics. Bill is sending me a ton of inventory. 

Looking forward to seeing you there.

JW


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

ThumbDweller said:


> Hey Jeff,
> 
> What time is the kids calling clinic/demo/ noise show we all put money toward?


Saturday 12:30pm and Sunday 10:30am.There's going to be bunch smiling kids when they see what they get a chance to win!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

lssu-laker said:


> Jeff,
> 
> I am planning on having some wood Traffics. Bill is sending me a ton of inventory.
> 
> ...


Good deal! See you at the show.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## goosehunter31 (Sep 22, 2009)

GKCalls.com said:


> Make sure to stop by the Hunters Waterfowl booth, They will have a full line of Michigan Made - Gk World Championship Calls!
> 
> Stop by and say hello!
> 
> ...


I will stop by thinking of pickin up a new goose call


----------



## ThumbDweller (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## lab1 (Aug 31, 2004)

What are the kids prizes this year?


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

Lots of good stuff from alot of different people. Too much to mention.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

lab1 said:


> What are the kids prizes this year?


BB guns, blind bags, t-shirts, hats, decoys, hunting dvds,calling cds,fishing gear,turkey plaques, decals, knives, flash lights and etc.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

